# Appaloosa Gelding Confo Critique Please



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Took in this Appaloosa Gelding as a rescue/resale project recently and would like to know what anyone thinks about him. I know the pics are not the greatest, we had just moved barns when I took them yesterday and he was pretty excited/didn't want to stand still. I will get some better pics put up this evening. 

He is 12 years old, 14.3-15hh or so, very compact, stocky build. He has been out of work for just over a year now and is super out of shape and I think a bit fat although it doesn't appear that way in the photos. Be as harsh as you want, won't hurt my feelings or his  Whatever his conformation he is a great little trail horse that is beautifully trained, he is fearless, I have yet to see him spook, he will go though anything and takes care of his rider. He is going to make someone a great trail horse once I find him a new home (unless I end up keeping him :wink: )


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Pics
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Um yea? They are up....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope! no pics:-(


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

funny because im not seeng them..

any other way you can post them?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Where ever you are trying to link the pictures from is not working.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I can see them. Does that mean I'm special?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I can not see any pics.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Very special . I can't see them, must mean I am ordinary .... Hmmmmmmm never called that before!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I cant see them either :-/


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Try going here:

http://www.horseforum.com/members/28487/album/mike-horse-3486/downsized-1205011350a-23620.jpg

Not sure why it works for me on this thread and no one else. Maybe I'm dead?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

No problem on my end.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

still nothing....all the mods seem to be fine but we are still left here hangin!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Maybe you're dead too, iridehorses?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

That 2nd link took me to a blank page


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Link takes me to a blank page as well.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For the time being, see if this works:










I'll delete this photo from my ImageShack account in a few days. I've reported the thread to see if anyone knows what is wrong.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

HERE WE GO!

even though now the new problem is thats not a good pic to critique


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I can see them too. I wonder what's going on though. There are more pics there, but the rest even less applicable for the critique (bsms picked the best one IMHO).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am wondering if the poster didn't upload them somewhere to the forum and the type of links they are is that only they and the mod staff can see them? At least that is my guess. Kind of like "private" settings of some sort on them. Just tossing ideas out there. lol


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

The worst thing I see is the horse appears sway back. We'd need ebtter photos to critique more effectively


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree Nd, it sounds like the OP has her settings set as private, so the mods can see them but no one else can. The link that was posted took me to a blanket page also.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Fixed the issue...must have marked the album private when I uploaded the pics...

I know they are not much to work off of. I will have to get some better ones in the morning of him squared up....Rained here all day and was super foggy so no good for taking pics. 

I do see that he is swayback in the pics. Does not appear that bad in person and I think the angel of the pic is not helping much...He seems to have a really poor topline, Im hoping losing a little weight (he really is quite tubby in person, hopefully I will be able to better capture that tomorrow) and exercise will help some....


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Bad things: He's kinda built downhill, has shortish pasterns, a really upright shoulder that usually means choppy gaits, smallish hindquarters, a thick throatlatch, and a thick neck.
Good things: He's just generally really cute , he has a kind eye, a good looking and nice sized head, nice deep chest, and nice nice nice sturdy-looking legs! 
I like him!


----------



## izzynella (Dec 3, 2011)

I can see them  x


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I will take more pics this morning when I go feed and have them up by noon or so...

I know he is not the most perfect conformation wise but I think he is adorable....He actually has a pretty smooth trot, nicer then my QH by far....more pics to follow..


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

And yes his neck is super thick! Im thinking partially due to his weight issues....


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can see them:3


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Long backed with a weak loin causing a sway in his back is the outstanding fault. He might also be a bit straight in the hind leg. He is going to be difficult to collect and get working off his hind quarters. 

Hard to tell anything else because these pictures are not conformation images. 

BTW I don't know about the pictures and seeing them (or not) but for a long time I could not get this forum to load. At. All. It would come up and freeze my 'puter.... 

Works now and for the last two days..


----------



## poopscooper (Dec 8, 2011)

I like the looks of him, seems to be healthy, alert and has nice bone. As you said, you are thinking of selling him. I would focus on getting him to do a few things that buyers are looking for..put him into some training for roll backs, lead changes, collection etc... backing up...standing for mounting....then youwill have better chances of him selling quickly. I find it hard to sell if i hold on too long, so work quick and you wont end up falling in love


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

A few more pics finally, not the best but hopefully they will do


----------

